# WTF? Confusion :O New R9 series cheaper and powerful then 7970?? How??



## Badmash (Oct 11, 2013)

AMD Unleashes R9 Series Graphics Cards with AMD Radeon R9 270X and AMD Radeon R9 280X

How this could be true? How can new next gen cards cost lesser then the current 7970?? **confused** Was abt to get 7970 but now confused :/


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2013)

R9 280x is just a rebarnded refresh of the ried and tested HD7970 with a few tweaks here and there .. but if AMD is going to give you R9 280x at a lower price why complain ? instead get it while you can. AMD is upto something big so if you have $100 for HD7970 try to plan for R9 290x instead which is actually a shiny new gpu.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 12, 2013)

When will this be up in the indian market?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 12, 2013)

HD 7970 has about a 5 fps lead over the r9 280x in most games.


----------



## Badmash (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah but if R9 280x is like 10K cheaper then who would go for 7970? 





CommanderShawnzer said:


> HD 7970 has about a 5 fps lead over the r9 280x in most games.



If i am only playing games at FULL HD max at ultra do i need anything above 280x?? 





topgear said:


> R9 280x is just a rebarnded refresh of the ried and tested HD7970 with a few tweaks here and there .. but if AMD is going to give you R9 280x at a lower price why complain ? instead get it while you can. AMD is upto something big so if you have $100 for HD7970 try to plan for R9 290x instead which is actually a shiny new gpu.


----------



## Arnab (Oct 12, 2013)

You SHould definitly wait  for R9 290X, its going to be one of the best card in this year as far as AMD promised...


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 12, 2013)

Arnab said:


> You SHould definitly wait  for R9 290X, its going to be one of the best card in this year as far as AMD promised...


But wont it be an overkill for OP?


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2013)

nothing is overkill in the world of GPUs 

@ Badmash - HD7970 is not capable enough to run just EVERY game with ultra setting at HD res. so aim for BiG .. if not R9 280x try to get GTX 780 at-least but let the market stabilize first [ ie availability of R9 290x from different manufacturers on the market ] .


----------



## theserpent (Oct 13, 2013)

Dam,this series is probably the best?


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> nothing is overkill in the world of GPUs
> 
> @ Badmash - HD7970 is not capable enough to run just EVERY game with ultra setting at HD res. so aim for BiG .. if not R9 280x try to get GTX 780 at-least but let the market stabilize first [ ie availability of R9 290x from different manufacturers on the market ] .


I agree but a titan-ish gpu for 1080p...


----------



## $hadow (Oct 13, 2013)

Gpu looks a good buy at this price point.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 13, 2013)

nvidia cooking up something very big for this 290x, R9 will give a very tough competition to titan.


----------



## Badmash (Oct 13, 2013)

Hmmm but the price point is there too, i am aiming for around abt 25K .. :/ 





Arnab said:


> You SHould definitly wait  for R9 290X, its going to be one of the best card in this year as far as AMD promised...


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2013)

then R9 280x sounds perfect for you.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 14, 2013)

i dont think amd R9 280x will be released here at 25k or lower atleast at the time of launch. we might have to wait a little.


----------



## Badmash (Oct 15, 2013)

Well its $300 = roughly 18-19K + indian **** taxes = around abt 26-27K max i guess? 





rijinpk1 said:


> i dont think amd R9 280x will be released here at 25k or lower atleast at the time of launch. we might have to wait a little.


----------



## hitman4 (Oct 15, 2013)

it might be over 30k imo


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 15, 2013)

in the anandtech review 280x laggs behind gtx 780 by only a few fps..how is this possible?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 15, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> in the anandtech review 280x laggs behind gtx 780 by only a few fps..how is this possible?



It is common knowledge that an OC'ed HD 7970 comes close to the perf. of a stock GTX 780
Both reviews pit factory OC'ed R9 280X with stock GTX 780's


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> It is common knowledge that an OC'ed HD 7970 comes close to the perf. of a stock GTX 780
> Both reviews pit factory OC'ed R9 280X with stock GTX 780's



but gtx 780 costs almost twice as must as 7970/280x...why is gtx 780 priced like this? 

i am a big noob when it comes to PC hardware


----------



## kartikoli (Oct 15, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> but gtx 780 costs almost twice as must as 7970/280x...why is gtx 780 priced like this?
> 
> i am a big noob when it comes to PC hardware


because 780 is nvidia


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 15, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> but gtx 780 costs almost twice as must as 7970/280x...why is gtx 780 priced like this?
> 
> i am a big noob when it comes to PC hardware



One reason is this


kartikoli said:


> because 780 is nvidia



Other reason is that GTX 780 is based on the GTX Titan(which cost close to 1L and is the most powerful single GPU card)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 25, 2013)

i think i have waited this long for my gpu will wait for a little more time to see how much price goes down..........
like amd reduced the price of 7950 last time..............



CommanderShawnzer said:


> One reason is this
> 
> 
> Other reason is that GTX 780 is based on the GTX Titan(which cost close to 1L and is the most powerful single GPU card)



who said the cost of titan is 1 L??


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2013)

Badmash said:


> Well its $300 = roughly 18-19K + indian **** taxes = around abt 26-27K max i guess?





hitman4 said:


> it might be over 30k imo



end of predictions 

Finally R9 280x, 270x and R7 260x is available on primeabgb at Rs. 27,285, Rs. 18,899 and Rs. 12,733 respectively
Buy Online MSI R9 280X GAMING 3G 3GB GDDR5 Graphic Cards in India
Buy Online MSI R9 270X GAMING 2G 2GB GDDR5 Graphic Cards in India
Buy Online MSI R7 260X GAMING 2G 2GB GDDR5 Graphic Cards in India


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 28, 2013)

There's a 8000rs difference between the 270X and the 280X @MDCOMPUTERS.in [HOW SAFE IS IT TO ORDER FROM MDCOMPUTERS i stay in mumbai]
so i am expecting same price difference when those cards come here in mumbai@lamington or @flipkart

Is it better to buy 270X now and upgrade in about 2 years , because atm both the 270X and 280X are able to max out all games at 1080p and also I don't mind lowering down a few settings in the future games [released next year]

I want to play skyrim-SR3-GTAV with loads of mods , bf 4 , watch dogs , fc3 , Bioshock infinite , tomb raider, sleeping dogs , Full Batman series , just cause 2 , Max Payne 3 and almost all future games @1080p

Will the 270X suffice for the above needs? or should i just go for the 280x [It's my first PC build so i am scared a bit to spend so much money on just one component, also customer service/repair/rma/warranty usually sucks in India so i am scared to shell out 24,000 rs on just one component]

Also the only 280X i can buy is the Sapphire Dual-X as it's the only one which will fit in my HAF 912 without removing HDD

Please suggest me what should i do.

ALSO PLEASE DO NOT RECOMMEND THE 760 [it's 21k and only a bit higher than the 270X , and a lot more slower than 280X]


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 28, 2013)

^^ R9-280X is there in smc for 24.5K, best buy for you, and for 2k extra GTX760 is definitely better than 270X


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 28, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ R9-280X is there in smc for 24.5K, best buy for you, and for 2k extra GTX760 is definitely better than 270X



I dont want to buy from online shop which doesn't provide cash on delivery.

Also ther's almost 5k difference between 270X [-15.6k rs @ mdcomputers.in ] and 760 [ Approx 21k price]

Also Sapphire Dual-X 280X is the only one which will fit in my case [without the need to remove HDD Cage]


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 28, 2013)

what is the best minimum price you are getting for a R9-280X ? across all sites that provide COD and from lamington, if you're not hitting a 5k difference between 760 and 270X, get the 760 otherwise get the 270X, flipkart is overpriced.

Also this

*mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/search&filter_name=280X


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 28, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> what is the best minimum price you are getting for a R9-280X ? across all sites that provide COD and from lamington, if you're not hitting a 5k difference between 760 and 270X, get the 760 otherwise get the 270X, flipkart is overpriced.
> 
> Also this
> 
> Search - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::



Yes i already saw the mdcomputers.in price, but they don't provide COD and i don't have time to go to lamington [Journal + Assignment submission week + Vivas coming up]

270X is availbale for 15.6k at mdcomputers which i believe is very very low compared to 21k of 760 and 24k of 280X, but then theres quite a huge performance decrease so confused atm 

I have 2 options: Buy 270X and upgrade in 20months.
Buy 280X and don't upgrade for 2.5 years [I'll not be needing gpu after 2.5 years as ill be in final year of college so won't get time to play]


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 28, 2013)

buying a med end card now which is no less than 15K and then again in 20 months which is a huge timeline for "everything to change" is not recommended, Settle down, fix a budget and get what is best at that bracket, if ur aiming at 15-20K max, 270X, if 20K. then 760 , if 20K+ upto 25K, 280X eyes closed. 

Ask TDF member about primeabgb,itware, the itdepot for online buy and COD.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 28, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> buying a med end card now which is no less than 15K and then again in 20 months which is a huge timeline for "everything to change" is not recommended, Settle down, fix a budget and get what is best at that bracket, if ur aiming at 15-20K max, 270X, if 20K. then 760 , if 20K+ upto 25K, 280X eyes closed.
> 
> Ask TDF member about primeabgb,itware, the itdepot for online buy and COD.



If many things will change within 2 years. Any card i buy today will become old gen/absolete by then. So won't it be better to spend 16k + 16k = 32k in a span of 40 months rather than just 25k for 30months ?

Kinda confused more now lol.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 28, 2013)

no its not, technology is changing everyday, so looking at a future proof PC is now a bad idea, who knows if nvidia releases more efficient and cheaper cards in 1 months from now, or even AMD? and you've confused yourself with 30 Months, 40 Months timeframe !  , dont think too much, as i said, *FIX a budget and get the best at that point if you are buying NOW*, that is important.


----------



## Badmash (Oct 28, 2013)

I guess R9 280x is the best buy within 25K .. just saw there are kinda 3 versions of it with saphire as i trust saphire only .. toxic version, dual OC something and vapor x  .. which one to go for? :-s


----------



## Cilus (Oct 28, 2013)

Get the one whichone is cheaper. The OC version is currently retailing around 24K and comes with 1020 MHz Boost clock speed which is very close to the Boost speed of HD 7970 GHz edition (1050 MHz). I think due to the better cooling solution tthan the reference 280X, you can easily increase the speed tp 1050MHz and get performance like a 7970 GHz edition.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 28, 2013)

Badmash said:


> I guess R9 280x is the best buy within 25K .. just saw there are kinda 3 versions of it with saphire as i trust saphire only .. toxic version, dual OC something and vapor x  .. which one to go for? :-s



Just see the warranty before buying Sapphire because Sapphire Warranty is only 2 years while all others are giving 3 years warranty on their GPU's.


----------



## ico (Oct 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Other reason is that GTX 780 is based on the GTX Titan(which cost close to 1L and *is* the most powerful single GPU card)


was.  R9 290X is now here.


----------



## Badmash (Oct 29, 2013)

How abt this, factory overclocked @ 1070 costing 23K only xD 

Asus R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 Review, Price in India, Specifications - Tech2


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 29, 2013)

Badmash said:


> How abt this, factory overclocked @ 1070 costing 23K only xD
> 
> Asus R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 Review, Price in India, Specifications - Tech2



Yeah but for it to fit into my case, i'll have to remove my HDD CAGE and also it will come out in mid-november

Is it worth sacrifising space to accomodate future HDD's for the Asus card or just go for sapphire dual-x?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 29, 2013)

Nvidia prices slashed
Gtx 770 $329
Gtx 780 $499
Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2013)

so finally I think we can expect GTX 780 around ~40k here


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 29, 2013)

am expecting 35-40K for 780, recently i was checking the temps on R9-290X, and am not happy, after a 90+ it leaves little room for OC and also that leaf-blower noise and fan! Also it is admirable that nvidia dint sweat much to slash the prices, and all those responses be it 780ti and this price cut , especially where it hurts, a 50$ undercut to R9-290X, now users will love the competition and go for 780's for better build, noise temp and OC for 50$ less.


----------

